# Position of Flexion (POF) questions



## Fredog (Dec 26, 2001)

Hello. I'm new to this board, and I was just wondering if anyone has used the POF workouts? I've been doing them for about 5 years now, and I think they're great. 

My problem is that I want to try something else, but I'm finding it hard to switch. It's like I'm addicted or something. I just have a hard time convincing myself that switching to something else will work....

Anyone care to comment? Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2001)

hmmm...I feel ignorant!

What exactly is POF?

Please explain.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 26, 2001)

just my opinion,but i think change is a hard thing to do,but i would really try to change things up,look up some past threads and post to get an idea on what other guys/gals do for their workouts.good luck,holler if ya need something


----------



## Fredog (Dec 26, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> hmmm...I feel ignorant!
> 
> What exactly is POF?
> ...



Sorry, I thought since this was a board for IM magazine everyone would know know what POF was. Steve Holman of IM developed the system, basically it's a workout that hits a muscle from 3 positions: stretched, midrange, and contracted.

Example: Quads

Stretch: Sissy Squats
Midrange: Squats or Leg Press
Contracted: Leg Extensions

The basic concept is that the most efficient way to work a muscle is to hit it from all three positions. There are combinations for every muscle group and a variety of workout splits.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 26, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Fredog *_
> 
> 
> Sorry, I thought since this was a board for IM magazine everyone would know know what POF was. Steve Holman of IM developed the system,



I don't think this board is associated w/ who you're talking about.

(BTW, this is w8lifter, I am too lazy to log out and log in again  )


----------



## Fredog (Dec 26, 2001)

You're right. I just noticed. I thought I was at ironmanmagazine.com, but it's Iron Magazine. Well glad I stumbled onto this board anyways.

If you're a reader of Iron Man Magazine, then you'll know what POF is.

Thanks for setting me str8, w8lifter!


----------



## gopro (Dec 26, 2001)

POF is a very good method of training. It is meant to work each muscle through its full ROM...stretch, midrange and contracted positions. Most people use this method of training instinctively, without even knowing it, just by using a variety of exercises. Mr Holeman simply organized it into a training system and identified which movements work which range of motion.

If the method is working well for you than stick with it. Perhaps just change the actual exercises or bodypart splits...maybe even the rep ranges. You could also switch the order in which you hit the different ROMs...stetch, contracted, mid-range one workout...mid-range, contracted, stretch the next.

These changes would be enough to keep things fresh and stimulate mind and body.


----------



## supple1au (Dec 28, 2001)

Excuse my ignorance from down here mateys, but I am under the impression that one SHOULD ALWAYS perform their resistance training using the full ROM. This way ALL the muscle fibres are recruited and stressed, meaning bigger, longer and stronger muscles. 
After all, a strong elongated muscle will exert more power than a shorter "bulky" muscle. 

Am I on the right track here folks?

 





> "Though no one can go back and make a brand new start, anyone can start from now to make a brand new ending."


----------



## gopro (Dec 28, 2001)

Yes supple...you are correct in what you are saying. Perhaps full ROM is not really a good enough description of POF training...

With POF, exercises are broken up into categories by where the greatest stress on the muscle is achieved...

There are stretch position movements such as incline dumbell curls, sissy squats, and dumbell flyes...

There are mid-range movements such as squats, bench presses, and skull crushers...

There are contracted position movements like dumbell kickbacks, thigh extensions, and cable crossovers...

There are also some movements that are a combination of the above...

The goal is to pick one movement from each category in order to stress the muscle in these 3 ways...a hard stretch movement, a midrange movement, and a peak contraction movement...

Perhaps this explains the goal of POF more fully


----------

